# '67 GTO with '70 Calipers (I think) and clearly WRONG Brake Hoses



## gleonard (Jun 2, 2014)

At some point someone put _newer_ calipers 5463636 (L) & 5463637 (R) on my '67, and then someone else more recently put the WRONG hoses on. Big mistake. The left hose has failed, and the right one isn't far behind. Not only are the hose lengths obviously too short, but they are hitting and wearing on something somewhere. So I could have longer hoses made I suppose, but is there some bracketry or something that would keep them clear from moving parts? What is this supposed to look like?!

See pics here: 14 new photos by George Leonard

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I put 70s era brakes on my 67 as well. They came off of a 71 Chevelle Malibu. If I recall, the lines I used were for that 71 Chevelle and they work great. Maybe try that year and model at the part store.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Your hoses appear to be way too short, causing them to rub on the coil springs (I think). I'd buy hoses for GTO with front discs nd then compare them to what you have. It would be easy enough to visit any internet parts store nd see if the hoses were the same between years.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I too had brake lines way to short when I reworded the suspension on mine. Had to get lines off a full size Pontiac they fit perfect


----------



## gleonard (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Went out and got the brake hoses for a '71 Malibu, and they appear to be the same (too short) length. Thinking I need to custom make these. Not sure what else to do.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Hopefully, I didn't mislead you. Sorry if I did. 

I went back and looked at mine and it looks the same as your set-up. One thing I noticed in your pictures is your suspension is completely down. This may be the issue. Do you know if you have the bump stop installed? 

It may be when you get the tire on and some weight on the suspension, it will come up in height and be enough hose. 

On mine, the one end of the hose that mounts to the clip on the frame is almost at the same level as the other end of the hose that connects to the caliper. The caliper side of the hose is just a little lower, but not much. 

I hope that helps. I can send pictures if you would like.


----------



## gleonard (Jun 2, 2014)

Bump stop... Hmm. I'll need to research this. I'd love to see some pics if you could. Thanks again!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Bump stops are necessary, however, if your suspension can yank the hose out at full extention, then the hose is wrong. As I mentioned, all you need to do is go to the parts store and have them pull hoses for your make and model, as well as the fbody which the calipers came off. Then compare them.


----------



## gleonard (Jun 2, 2014)

Well that's kind of the dilemma. The correct 1967 connections are completely different. I don't know the origin of the calipers. All I have is the casting P/N's. Based on those, I think the '71 Malibu (or similar, there are tons) suggestion is right on. At least thru all this I now know the connection types and their sizes. I don't know how to correlate a desired hose length to some other year/make/model.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Good news is, Amazon has brought he world of parts to your finger tips. Also, you already need to crack the system open, so take your existing hose, which has the correct fittings, bring it to Napa, and get a hose with that thread, in the length that you want.

Or, once you determine the thread, get it off amazon.

This is a very easy task.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

What brake hose for chevelle style calipers?


Hey Guys im trying to finish up my brake restoration on my 56. I have what appears to be a chevelle disc upgrade on the front. With the larger calipers i bought hoses for them from the local advance auto. I told the guy the parts were for a 68-70 chevelle. and the hoses i got are just about 4"...




www.trifive.com





The hoses are most likely from an F body (camaro firebird). Could be nova.

Go to Napa, get camaro and nova hoses, return what doesnt fit


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

You asked for some pictures of my '67. 

The first one is from the front and shows the bump stop I was referring to. It is circled. That would keep your whole suspension from dropping down an inch or so when fully extended down. 

The second is of the back of the caliper. You can see how the bottom of the caliper is only slightly lower than the frame connection. 

Also, I measured my hose. I only measured the flexible black part. It was approximately 9 and 3/8". 

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

gleonard said:


> Thanks everyone. Went out and got the brake hoses for a '71 Malibu, and they appear to be the same (too short) length. Thinking I need to custom make these. Not sure what else to do.
> 
> View attachment 145246


You won't need to make custom ones. They're out there. You might have to pour through some catalogs looking at not so much what it's supposed to fit, but what it's actual specs are. My 66 has front discs that I put on, the hoses that came with the kit are fine and they're nothing special. They are just the stock hose off something. As Pontrc mentioned, probably a full size Poncho with factory disc.


----------



## gleonard (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for grabbing those pics. Appreciate your doing that. 9.38" long, yup, that's what I have. I'll track down the right length for mine using everyone's suggestions. Even with the length issue, I'm still not clear where the interference/rubbing/failure is happening. I'll need to investigate some more. When I bought the car, it had after market mags. I tracked down what I believed to be the correct 14" Rally II's. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Do try the ones for a 71 Grand Ville or Cat or Bonny they may help on the length issue


----------



## gleonard (Jun 2, 2014)

Been a while, but just to document, in case anyone finds themselves in a similar situation. I think I finally have a winner on my particular 1967's brake hose search with Moraine calipers 5463636 (L) & 5463637 (R) ... _drumroll_... it is ACDelco 18J1798. Interesting that there's a metal sleeve along the length of the hose, pretty much exactly where the unexplained wear was showing on my incorrectly installed (short) hoses. Among others, these 18J1798 hoses were used on 1969 and 1970 Camaros and Novas. Anyway, thanks again.


----------

